# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Microbiologia (Microorganismos) >  Cymbella sp.

## frfmfrfm

Buenos días compis os subo una buena foto a mi opinión, es una diatomea con forma de cruasán en este caso yo diría que la especie es  Cymbella tumida.



Una forma diferente de ver el agua.

Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

F. Lázaro (20-may-2017),Jonasino (20-may-2017),Los terrines (19-may-2017)

----------


## HUESITO

Guapo, parece un plátano.
Gracias por tus fotos Francisco, un saludo.

----------

frfmfrfm (19-may-2017)

----------

